# 29g and 10g- Refreshingly Low Tech



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I went with way too much light on my first planted tank (3 months ago) and decided to take it easier on my next two. 

*29 Gallon:*
I have had fake plants for a few years and could handle it no longer. 

Lighting: 24w 6400k T5HO (raised)
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/110534-inexpensive-hanging-t5ho.html
Filter: Aquaclear 30 Power Head w/ large sponge intake
Heater: Rena 200w SmartHeater
CO2: 2 liter DIY-> mini underwater filter
Fish: Spotted Climbing Perch, Hypostomus plecostomus (not much can hang with the perch)
Plants: amazon swords, anubias, crypts, marsilea, flame moss, mini pellia 

10-11-10








6-22-10

















*10 Gallon:*
My girlfriend calls the shots in this tank. The substrate is weird because I was using a limited supply of leftover Flourite.

Lighting: 15w T8, 5500k
Filter: Aquaclear 20
Heater: Fluval 100w
CO2: None
Fish: Harlequin rasbora, Otocinclus
Plants: sunset hygro, flame moss, suesswassertang, wisteria, riccia, ambulia, crypts, pellia

9-15-10








7-2-10


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I didn't like how busy the 29g looked so I decided to simplify it a bit. Sadly I need to stick with the tacky abalone shell and fake wood because my perch needs a good sized cave.

Do you think I should add a black background? Any other suggestions?


----------



## the planter (Jul 8, 2010)

awesome! your tanks look good


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks, and welcome to the forum!

The simple scape has been growing on me tonight. So now the question: black background or not?


----------



## the planter (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome  

As for the black background...hmmm i would do it. It would make things look a little eerie.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice tanks! Is your fixture on the 29 DIY? I have a 20 Long with the same dimensions and I'm looking for a light very similar to yours.


----------



## the planter (Jul 8, 2010)

it is DIY heres the link: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/110534-inexpensive-hanging-t5ho.html

BTW the links at the top too  lol


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

the planter said:


> it is DIY heres the link: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/110534-inexpensive-hanging-t5ho.html
> 
> BTW the links at the top too  lol


LOL. I completely missed that!! Thanks again!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Some nice slow growth.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I had some friends over and someone said "uh, there is a fish on your floor". Sure enough there was the lone black skirt, almost dry to the touch, on the floor about 5 feet away from his original tank(29g). I put him in a container of tank water and added some water conditioner for his slime coat. After floating upside down for a while, not moving or breathing, I had almost given up. Five minutes later he somehow came 'back to life'. Now he lives in the 10g with 2 dwarf frogs and 2 otos. This little guy earned his freedom from the terror that is my Spotted Climbing Perch. I'm glad the savage was not able to claim his final victim. Additionally, I am extremely fortunate my dog was busying getting attention from my guests...

Since the water parameters were fine, I'm assuming this was another attack from the perch. Now it is just the perch and a pleco in my 29g. I wish I had known what I was getting in to before buying this cute little 1" fish for my first tank, 4 years ago.

I took this of the 10g tonight:


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

nice one!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

29 Gallon:

My friend gave me a piece of driftwood a couple weeks ago. Finally, I got rid of the plastic wood and abalone shell. What's nice is my perch still has a nice cave to hang out in.

I also replaced the HOB filter with a powerhead. I fashioned a large sponge to fit on the intake to provide a home for beneficial and do some straining. There is a TON more water circulation. I see a slight sway in all my leaves, which is optimal from what I understand. The top of the tank looks pretty clean with no HOB filter and no mounted light.

The Top Fin heater I had was crap, so I found a Rena Smart Heater 200 on sale for $15 to replace it. I know Rena makes good filters so hopefully the heater will be of the same quality.

The swords and crypts are growing slowly, but healthily. I try to ignore the sparse look at the moment and imagine what It will look like grown in.
















Thanks for looking.


----------



## ThatPlantedAquariumGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks great! Love the way that driftwood looks!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you. Unfortunately my dog pulled it out of my soaking bucket and decided to chew off a bunch of small pieces. It looked better before, but I still like it.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Wow, you've been busy. I like the 10gal a lot. Some of the plants look really stunning now.

Did you stop adding CO2?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes, I have been busy.:hihi: I read something about MTS-Multiple Tank Syndrome a while back...well, yeah... I wanted to get everything set up before starting school this week (an attempt to justify).

I never had any CO2 in my 10g or 29g. Are you thinking about my 20g? If so, I am still using DIY and it is going very strong. I even cut back to 2xmonthly water changes and 1x weekly ferts without any ill effects. Man, that Lagarosiphon still grows faster than a black snake firework.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Hyzer said:


> Do you think I should add a black background? Any other suggestions?


I like blue. You can get some material, under $5, and try different colors. Just tape it onto a board and then onto the tank. It looks darker behind the water.


----------



## 04100824 (Aug 26, 2010)

What kind of plants are these?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The first is Pellia, the stem is Sunset Hygro (Hygrophila polysperma 'rosanervig').


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

First one is actually Suesswassertang. Looks similar to Pellia, but botanically speaking very different.

Play around with backgrounds... effects are very different, each kind has its advantages and weak points. I went from see-through to black paint, big advantage is that you don't see GDA, GSA and cables/equipment anymore.


----------



## 04100824 (Aug 26, 2010)

I *love* that first plant. I am about to start my first planted tank, and am planning on staying fairly low-tech. I assume that since this setup is low-tech, this would be an option for me? Is is fairly simple to care for? Looks like it's tied to driftwood, which I do have and am looking for plants to stick on 'em.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Second 1 is Hygrophila polysperma 'Sunset'. KNO3 (potssium nitrate) helps bring the pink out.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

> Play around with backgrounds... effects are very different, each kind has its advantages and weak points. I went from see-through to black paint, big advantage is that you don't see GDA, GSA and cables/equipment anymore.


I am leaning towards the same background as my 20g- a rigid plastic poster spray painted with a color called Nickel. Next runner up is black. I will probably try them both out, like you suggest.



> Is is fairly simple to care for? Looks like it's tied to driftwood, which I do have and am looking for plants to stick on 'em.


Both are very easy to care for. The hanging light on my 29g makes monthly gravel vacs, planting, and everything else a breeze. I dose ferts lightly, maybe once every week or so. The Osmocote in the substrate gives me a little more wiggle room.

Fishing line worked great for tying the Suesswassertang, Christmas Moss, and Anubias to wood in both tanks.



> Second 1 is Hygrophila polysperma 'Sunset'. KNO3 (potssium nitrate) helps bring the pink out.


I wish I found that to be true. I got the best pink in tanks which were somewhat starved of all nutrients, with low light intensity. My 20g has plenty of light and KNO3, but produces only green Sunset Hygro. 

I have never seen more red Sunset Hygro than in Wasserpest's plywood tank. I think he only really doses with a slow release concoction. If I remember, his tank could be considered medium light intensity.

I appreciate your input though Hilde...maybe we can get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Hyzer said:


> I wish I found that to be true. I got the best pink in tanks which were somewhat starved of all nutrients, with low light intensity. My 20g has plenty of light and KNO3, but produces only green Sunset Hygro.
> 
> I have never seen more red Sunset Hygro than in Wasserpest's plywood tank. I think he only really doses with a slow release concoction. If I remember, his tank could be considered medium light intensity.


Yeah, I'd agree it's LACK of NO3 that turns them pink. They are pretty starved in my plywood tank. I am guessing that tank is blessed with low-ish light intensity. Roughly 135 gal with two 4' T5s running ~40W ea. (Don't own a PAR meter :icon_redf)

So your observations of pinker Hygro in low tech/low nutrient tanks confirms that. With other plants, lack of NO3 often leads to pale green or yellowish leafs.

Temperature could play a role too... with lower temps bringing more pink out. Once I had a no-tech tank (no filter, no heater, no ferts, just a tad of light) and very pink Hygro. Of course hardly any growth.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Hyzer said:


> I got the best pink in tanks which were somewhat starved of all nutrients, with low light intensity. My 20g has plenty of light and KNO3, but produces only green Sunset Hygro.


Interesting!! Perhaps it is the combination of phosphates, abundant in my water, and KNO3. Perhaps it is the potassium that brings out the pink. Perhaps K2SO4 or iron would help you. Seems the Hydro polyp loved my highly chemical treated water. It messed up my scape thus traded it in.



Wasserpest said:


> Temperature could play a role too... with lower temps bringing more pink out.


Don't think so for when I had it my tank water was at least 80F.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I have been slacking off on ferts in my 20g. The result is much more red sunset hygro. Seems the lack of nutrient theory is holding up...

I went with the Nickel color as a background for my 29g. Next time I will clean the glass first.


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

i like the wall mount light. great idea


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## changyikhuan (Sep 14, 2010)

i totally LOVE the 10 gal! very nice


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Tanks look great. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Beautiful low tech tank, your 10gal. The Rasboras look happy in there.

The wood looks good, but have you considered re-arranging it so it "starts" in the back and points towards the front, rather than going front to back like it is now? Not sure if it is possible with the tank and 'scape, just a thought.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I was hoping to fit it in as you say from the beginning. Unfortunately, every other way just didn't seem right. It was a tight fit. Thanks for the suggestion though, that stump in the front is definitely the biggest weakness. But hey, it's different, right?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Hyzer said:


>


I wonder how it would look if the wood was on the left side. Did you try it there? It is an interesting piece of wood.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I think I like where the wood is in that tank. My goal is to cover most of it up with moss and plants anyways. It still needs to grow in. I have not tired moving it to the left side though.

We were talking about my 10g (I think).


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I found some water plants at my local OSH, so now I am venturing into uncharted territory: low humidity emersed growth. I'm interested to see if this will work under these conditions. Those Amazon Swords could benefit from a bit of shade.

If it works out, there are a few more good looking plants I want to get. If not, I have some good substrate left over from the pot.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Filter foam and suction cups so fail... Another "why did I think that would work?" moment.:hihi:

Upgraded to neoprene foam, hydroponics pots, and expanded clay. These should probably remain floating.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Looks lovely... You could have gotten a bunch of Lysimachia from my backyard. The expanded clay balls remind me of my first forays into hydroponics... many years ago with a similar product called "LuWaSa".

Instead of suction cups, think magnets...


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Aha, magnet it is. I forgot to mention my plans for the top of this tank when I was down there.

BTW, a few of the shrimpers are berried in my 20g! I know that is the easy part... I added a sponge and nylon to my filter intakes. Last time I threw a piece of algae wafer in there, over a dozen crowded around.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Went nuts with some house plants.... Not sure I like how shaded a few of my submerged plants and mosses are. I have no idea how this will turn out. Fun experiment, but I think I will change it.

I also need to rethink the design of my diy floating planters.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Put the emersed plants in a tub on the counter. There will be a time and a place for them, but this isn't it.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Hyzer said:


>


Heeeeere... shrimpy shrimpy...

Great photo.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

> Heeeeere... shrimpy shrimpy...


LOL. The shrimp are actually in one of my 10s about a foot away from the side the perch usually hangs out in. A good leap and he'd have one helluva feast.

I've fed the sav some small comets and ghost shrimp before. He creates a knarly vortex with his mouth, making them instantly disappear. I learned the hard way that I can't really put anything else in there, even small cichlids.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

For some reason, that fish reminds me of the dad on The Shining. He's a cutie in a maniacal sort of way.  I must confess I like it better without the emersed growth. I don't know what it was, but I wasn't fond of it.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Unfortunately the spotted climbing perch jumped to his death a couple nights ago.  I've had him for five years. He was one of my first fish and favorites. The water quality is fine... just think he was going after a bug or got spooked by something. I'm never keeping one of those in an open top aquarium again.
****************************************








****************************************


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Yeh, totally in love with the 10G.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Well, it's been a while since my last update.

10g









29g


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

These tanks are not as good looking as they were a few months ago, but lots of neglect tends to do that.

The 10g lost quite a few plants and has been used primarily as a quarantine tank for new fish. Now it is full of Cherry Shrmp, moss, and a couple Crypts. It doesn't usually pearl like this, I had just done a water change before snapping pics.










































































The 29g has turned in to a Crypt tank. A lot of them are somewhat newly planted, so they are pretty raggedy. That sponge filter and heater sure stick out a lot as well.


----------

